# Advice for my first amateur Muay Thai fight?



## Red Ranger

I'm 16 and should be having a fight soon, and would like to know from those who have had a Muay Thai fight, what is some advice?

Anything you can tell me helps. Ways to finish, holes in their game to look for, tactics, training tips, everything. 

And more or less what I mean is, since my opponent will likely be new too, what are good moves I could try and land? How do other amateurs usually fight? Aggressive or what? I don't know how my gameplan should be.

And I know to stay focused, I'm not worried about my mentality.


----------



## jarrod

that is all information you should be getting from your coach rather than the internet.  nobody can really help you out much in that department without watching you &/or your opponent.  all i can tell you is show up in shape, & don't lose focus.  good luck!

jf


----------



## jks9199

It's your first fight.  You can expect for your mind to go blank and for you to forget just about everything you've learned.  

Work with your coach and pick two techniques to really train; one offensive and one defensive.  They can, and probably should be combinations (e.g. knee block, cross, hook or jab, thigh kick, hook punch).  Drill them heavily and hard.  Then drill them some more.  So that, when your mind goes blank, your body has something to fall back on.


----------



## kaizasosei

Be very exact in your movements and follow your opponent closely. 
Make your punches like a machinegun that doesnt stop.  
Kick your opponent in really painful spots over and over again.
Use the front kick when in trouble or to enter your opponents midsection with a crushing kick. 
If you've got enough security in your skills, don't be chicken and overpower your opponents spirit by causing him to retreat. 
Play with distance but get in there and do connect your punches and kicks at some point. 
Try to remain calm and be in good shape.
Be a good sport and accept the outcome of the match humbly.

Good luck 




j


----------



## elder999

Red Ranger said:


> I'm 16 .


 
So, relax and have fun! Good luck!


----------



## Bangis

Hit him harder and faster then he can hit you.  Then, try not to get hit.  But remember...Have Fun!


----------



## Skpotamus

Things my coach told me for my first smoker:

BREATHE - seriously, it's easy to forget to do and saps your energy faster than anything else.  I've lost count of how many first time fighters end up sucking serious wind after the 1st round.  

Hit him first with a HARD shot.  Come out swinging right at the opening bell and make him respect your power and maybe scare him a bit.  It sets a tone for the rest of the match.  A good hard leg kick or cut kick to put him down can rattle young people easily.  

Breathe.

Try to end each round with a flurry, it can demoralize your opponent, can steal rounds and give you a big boost of confidence and energy.  

Breathe.

Listen to your coach between rounds and try to do what he tells you, even if it doesn't make sense to you.  

Breathe 

Try to throw combos instead of single shots.  

Breathe

Have fun, and try to pick something up you did wrong during your fight afterwars.  Work on fixing it.  

Good luck, have fun and let us know how it goes.  Oh yeah, and try to remember to breathe.


----------



## thaistyle

Try to stay calm before your fight.  Getting nervous can drain you both mentally and physically.  Listen to your coach and listen to your corner.  Make sure you are in fight shape.


----------



## Thunder Foot

I agree with others in that you should stay calm.  Nervousness can tire you out more than throwing combinations can.

Try to be first to attack. When you get attacked, try to answer back promptly.

Most importantly, have FUN! Enjoy the experience regardless of any outcome.


----------



## Silnus

I know it sounds funny but have your trainer give a good rub down or massage throughout the body before the fight.   This will stimulate your nervous system and keep you loose, not to mention it can keep you relaxed a few minutes before the fight.


----------



## nakhon phanom

don't get to fancy in your first fight,stick to good solid basics techniques that work.
the reason is most of what you learn will fly out of your head with the first punch.
very different then sparring,the punches are very hard,you will either run in fear after the first,lose your head with rage,or keep your cool and stay sharp.
just stay relaxed.


----------



## Vladi

I had my first amateur fight 2 months ago. The only thing I have to add to what was said before me, you really should not worry, its an amateur bout only for ring experience so just give your best, and after that work on what you think was wrong in your performance.

Good luck, and tell us how about the experience!


----------



## DeadlyShins

BREATHE!!  Move and react.  Leg kicks can throw off someones entire gameplan...use it.  Combinations.  Keep your hands up, no matter how tired you are.  Have fun and learn.


----------



## Slihn

Thunder Foot said:


> I agree with others in that you should stay calm. Nervousness can tire you out more than throwing combinations can.
> 
> Try to be first to attack. When you get attacked, try to answer back promptly.
> 
> Most importantly, have FUN! Enjoy the experience regardless of any outcome.


 
You said it right!


----------



## Jarrod G.

My advice for a first time muay thai fight is push kicks/jabs. Both are great techniques that are usually overlooked and can both be used offensively as well as defensively. Keep your jab in your opponents face and it may distract him enough for you to land some free kicks. also the push kicks to both the body and the lead leg are a good way to control the distance, especially if your opponent is bigger than you are.

Oh yeah, and don't forget to be calm and breath, the calmer you look the more it will make your opponent nervous.

good luck,


----------

